# How to manually install ATiTool driver?



## Survive (Aug 26, 2004)

I run the Omega drivers, which now have the ATiTool bundled in with them as part of the whole suite of programs.

With the latest realese of the 4.8 Omegas I did the old uninstall-reinstall shuffle to get to the latest version of the Omegas. Problem is that ATiTool doesn't work now. The first time I ran .21 I got a message box that asked something about a driver that wasn't loaded. Of course my oh-so quick clicky finger banged right on through that before my brain had a chance to even procees the warning message.

Now ATiTool shows a default speed of 0.00/0.00 and there is no info on my card in the "overclocking" tab of the settings.

So how would one go about manually installing this driver (ATITool.sys)?

-Will


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 26, 2004)

download the current atitool distribution from here and install it ..


----------

